# couple of things



## rumpelstillzkin (Jan 6, 2007)

first off I just wanted to let everyone know about a social space of sorts being opened in Hudson NY. 

heres the story, a few of us down on luck in the cold weather, rented a place through a freind of ours who rents it out for a rich guy in cali, the great part was right after we rented it the owner actually died and left no will, our buddy is now our landlord!. so basically paying under 200 each for rent of an appartment, garage space and giant basement which we plan to use for a book collective, social art space, bike shop and hopefully community use bike collective, as well as a free school, and food not bombs, other ideas of what we could do with the space would be much appreciated, we're always looking for ideas. the place is also open to any travellers that feel compelled to stop by Hudson NY (get in contact for adress or whatnot)theres also a couple of squat spots I could share on the DL if people are interested in hanging around longer and helping out. (not all of the members have been fully motivated with all the ideas yet)

anyway I'm interested in hearing peoples thoughts, even criticism if mature and constructive

the other thing is I'm also interested in checking out other east coast locations where people are embarking on similar endeavors if anyone else is organizing and practicing collective ideas let me know if a couple of us could come and stay, help out, and network

rumpelstillzkin


----------



## trangus (Jan 6, 2007)

right on! thats a gr8 thing to do, and ny is a kewl place. im not so sure where hudson is. a buddy o mine and i were staying at a kewl collective house in rochester ny, not sure ther address, but if i get the addy, ill post it back to u.kewl house with pretty well established, yet loose and constantly changing. ill look around for that info. if nothing more a kewl example of communal life.
but yeah! thanx for that!! the more infoshops the better!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 7, 2007)

sounds awesome, i should have a directory for infoshops/social centers up in the directory section soon. if you wanna post your place there, that would be awesome.


----------



## rumpelstillzkin (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah thats sounds awesome. I totally will do that


----------



## rumpelstillzkin (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah that sounds awesome, if you find the information on the rochester spot let me know, I'd be down to make a mission west and check it out. hudson is a couple o hours up the river from New york city


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my GOD!! You are SO LUCKY!!! That's so rad - I'm really stoked for you - oh my god - the LUCK!?!?!!! 

I've been to New Paltz, NY which seems to be pretty cool. There's a collective there called 60 Main - it's really great too. 

I think what you're doing is really amazing. It's totally rad and I'm really glad to see that you decided to turn it into something useful instead of just some crazy party crash pad. Man - you are so lucky - when I start traveling again I'd really like to come hang in Hudson and check things out and help. It'd be great - I totally support your endeavors man - I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## rumpelstillzkin (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah please do. the more people we have around the more we can have it open. right now we have yet to open it to the public although freinds and people that stop by the house, have started using it. we have a couple hundred books put together in just the last few days and the shelves are filling. we also have some awesome discounts from AK press, seven stories press, and a couple more so we are gonna get people to order books they want to read. its pretty sweet. and theres tons of work to be done. hope you make it out here sometime

what kinda stuff they got going on in new paltz? how would I find the place?


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh man - the website is 60main.org - I was hitching and ended up there one night when they were having a 24 hr. art walk/fest ending with a March. Half coffee shop, a little hippie, tons of anarchist bookstore stuff. Dude is super paranoid and hardly responds to his emails - but it's definetly worth checking out.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 20, 2009)

WoW... this sounds like a great fuckin idea!!!! if I'm in the area I'd love to stop by and help out! I'll be in new york next weekend, but not sure if I'm gonna stick around for long.


----------



## crisfuck (Feb 12, 2010)

is that place in hudson your talking about still there. im in rochester and need to leave


----------

